# Cps 10ft 1-4 spinner



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

cps 10ft 1-4 used a couple times, only a slight rub on shrink wrap between Eva. Asking $175shipped $150 picked up.

Pm me for pics


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

$165 shipped 150 picked up


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

i noticed you want to buy a 9-10' spinner. I have a 9' St. Croix Mojo that I'd be willing to trade for this rod. We can meet up as I also live in MD.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

fish-on said:


> i noticed you want to buy a 9-10' spinner. I have a 9' St. Croix Mojo that I'd be willing to trade for this rod. We can meet up as I also live in MD.


Not a rod I'm looking for


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

$160 shipped


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

My wife would probably want to kill me if I got another rod but can you send me pics? willc24426 at yahoo


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

fishiker said:


> My wife would probably want to kill me if I got another rod but can you send me pics? willc24426 at yahoo


Sent and the last one was for her so your due !!!


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

$155 shipped $140 picked up


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Nla please close


----------



## Gupster33 (Dec 2, 2015)

Rod still for sale?


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Gupster33 said:


> Rod still for sale?


Nope sold


----------

